# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #121 Do not make a Business of what is no Business.

## Admin

Aphorism #121 Do not make a Business of what is no Business.

As some make gossip out of everything, so others business. They always talk big, take everything in earnest, and turn it into a dispute or a secret. Troublesome things must not be taken too seriously if they can be avoided. It is preposterous to take to heart that which you should throw over your shoulders. Much that would be something has become nothing bybeing left alone, and what was nothing has become of consequence by being made much of. At the outset things can be easily settled, but not afterwards. Often the remedy causes the disease. ÂTis by no means the least of life's rules: to let things alone. 


More...

----------

